# House bun in New York City needs home!



## blusky (Feb 7, 2016)

Mochi is a male bunny, not neutered, 1.5 years old, very pleasant. He spent his life as a house bun, but I keep let him out in the living room for a few hours when I can, and occasionally let him out in the backyard.

He is litter trained and uses a cat litter tray, doesn't like to be handled a lots but he likes your touch, and like to lick you a lots. Due to financial reason, I need to work multiple jobs now and always not free to take care of him, I really feel sorry for him, but the problem lasts for a long time and I think he really deserves a much better owner. :cry1:

I have all of his supplies and will gladly pass you all his cage, litter box, litter (still got 3 bags), food (Timothy hay, still got a whole 10lb box), snack and his toys (see pic). I also got a pet heater (the brown mat in the pic) and will pass you that too. I will clean the bottom mat before giving you.

I live in Staten Island, you can come here to collect, or my family can also drive him out to Manhattan or Brooklyn (Queens is also ok but need to arrange).


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear things are tough. NYC has a very good rescue group called NYC Metro Rabbit. They work with the local city animal shelter (Animal Care & Control) to make sure rabbits that are taken there are well cared for (socially and medically) and find good, qualified homes. You should contact them and let them know your situation. They will most likely ask you to bring Mochi to your local ACC branch (I do believe they have an intake center in Staten Island) and the bun will be transferred to them in Manhattan. Mochi will not be put to sleep, don't worry about that. He will be in very good hands.


----------



## blusky (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi kirbyultra,

Thanks for the advice. I checked online that only Manhattan location intake surrendered pet. 

After consideration, I decide I should keep Mochi until someone is willing to take care of him. If living situation doesn't improve this summer and no one adopts Mochi, I'll have no choice but take it to the intake center.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 14, 2016)

Turn him loose in your apartment, or in a bedroom, and change his litter box once a day. I'd consider allowing him to run loose in the bedroom. Rabbits like to be accompanied. If you're gone all day, spending a night together in the bedroom should be satisfactory for the bunny. The rabbit can sleep under your bed or nearby.


----------

